
Ask HN: YouTube down? - samspenc
Youtube appears to be down? I&#x27;m getting the following error:<p>---------------------<p>500 Internal Server Error
Sorry, something went wrong.<p>A team of highly trained monkeys has been dispatched to deal with this situation.<p>If you see them, send them this information as text (screenshots frighten them):<p>&lt;huge hash text&gt;
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18234750](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18234750).

------
rahilwazir
Yes, monkeys are working!!

------
neoyagami
just ended the render of my vods :(

